# Steve Irwin might have to be exhumed......



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Saw this in the news.... Lets hope Australia Zoo can keep going and that they won't have to dig up Steve..... R.I.P. 

Steve Irwin's body may be dug up if Queensland zoo closes | Metro.co.uk


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Dosent actually say if or why his body will be dug up, but rumoured it was fed to crocs. Sensationalistic journalism at its best imo.


----------

